# Using a barbell weight for an anchor...



## Guest (Mar 19, 2007)

I used to do this in an inflatable with what I think was a 5kg weight. Those of you using dumbell/barbell weights for anchors, what weights are you getting away with?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

2kgs dumbell in gereral use, and also 1kgs on the dam where there is no current


----------



## reefcheck (Jul 20, 2006)

2kg with 6mm silver rope off the stern.

Works fine so far in water up to 6m, but I'm usually only holding position for 15 mins at a time while I fan a few casts around, then pull the anchor up and let the wind blow me along a bit further etc.


----------



## GuruGrant (Nov 20, 2006)

I'm contemplating a 15 litre water container. Weighs nothing empty, then when I get to a location I fill it up and toss it over (with rope attached of course). Then when I change location, empty her out and off you go. May not totally stop you moving but should at least slow you down in the current.


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Your water bottle is going to need to be filled with something heavier than water t be used as an anchor.


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Josh i use a single 2.5kg weight plate attached to u metal dunbell "looks kind of like a metal mushroom" :shock: it has done the job in the past quite well and hasn't obviously gotten too stuck like my little fold out anchor i purchased and lost 

Milt,


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

GuruGrant said:


> I'm contemplating a 15 litre water container. Weighs nothing empty, then when I get to a location I fill it up and toss it over (with rope attached of course). Then when I change location, empty her out and off you go. May not totally stop you moving but should at least slow you down in the current.


Mate the water inside the bottle will be neutrally bouyant once you lower it down i.e. it will have no weight as it is suspended in water. The only weight will be the container itself which won't help you too much I think.

You can of course buy those little anchors with the fold down arms for $15 bucks or something. The weights would be the go if you have them lying around though. Why waste stuff if you don't need to?

JT


----------



## Jack (Aug 5, 2006)

I use a 4kg dumbell and I think it's a bit too heavy, I am going to change it over for a 2.5kg as richo says.
The 4kg keeps me in one spot but is a bugger to haul up!


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

G'day 5/11 ... i too use the 2.5 dumbbell but dont think its quite enough for the areas i have fished, i tend to think an extra 1kg would make a fair difference and probably keep me more stationary rather than just slowing down my drift.


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

I might be wrong on this, but wouldn't dragging a dumbell around the bottom cause damage to any structure? Plus it would scare the fish off surely. Sound is amplified in water, and dragging a weight over rocks, reef, sand, etc would make a racket....


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWTXieccAADLfgAASUIOAAgAyFIo/7/+gMAEaoQ1TxDITRlTxNMUaPUyepjDI000yMJkYJoDA1PTUSN6keoDR6RiZGjQiFQ4qFtPclhl89CctTEwjes2OiNljL7pWCmxJdmIRId2IwjX8ukLHXb6jrjDzY/WbncvXvxuaeCPYQhGS5v+ul57sMtRQIYmHbCYZTxIjGOZnRw5fSSBuVslhh/R7QC+Jesg6+cFfY0OqnRPgc4hA132QORuHQ3e6mNNRSVy/hKQFiEa1YDN0oPuOKGcFszjhNEYgbIHk4zcgm2AosSFaLeMNx0ddHnMSLnjIC1NZeXjMaToTFoWjlTJeiCoZxoCEBdHSaTZZkOMtkr/h3trqTzDAIgEuNzD+LuSKcKEga8Tzjg==


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Yes i agree FishinDan and damaging the reef has always been of concern to myself which is why i stopped using it if the current was strong enough to keep dragging me once the anchor was out. As for the noise factor it didnt seem to effect the fishing at all on those few times i kept fishing with anchor dragging and ended up with catches of 20 or more fish...so i dunno


----------



## GuruGrant (Nov 20, 2006)

redphoenix said:


> JT said:
> 
> 
> > Mate the water inside the bottle will be neutrally bouyant once you lower it down i.e. it will have no weight as it is suspended in water. The only weight will be the container itself which won't help you too much I think.
> ...


Just tried the experiment in the pool....you are right, didn't work.  
Wouldn't even make much of a drogue.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

GuruGrant said:


> redphoenix said:
> 
> 
> > JT said:
> ...


could try guiness, i it feels heavier than water  [/list]


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Drink yourself a belly full of guiness and then you could be the anchor!!!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

FishinDan said:


> I might be wrong on this, but wouldn't dragging a dumbell around the bottom cause damage to any structure?


Dan the object of an anchor is to be stationary, so the only damage to the reef or seabed will be on hitting the bottom, and of course that occurs with any type of anchor.

If you drag, you go home or get a heavier anchor :wink:


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Totally understand that Rich. But I noticed a few people had commented on how they still move when using the dumbell.

Plus with the dumbell being round, it would not "catch" as easy, so more likely to drag.

Don't get me wrong though, not disapproving, just was wondering out loud (in writing)


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

I've read some people are using a pick with chain (2m) attached...

Is that a better solution to the dumbell?


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

FishinDan said:


> Totally understand that Rich. But I noticed a few people had commented on how they still move when using the dumbell.
> 
> Plus with the dumbell being round, it would not "catch" as easy, so more likely to drag.
> 
> Don't get me wrong though, not disapproving, just was wondering out loud (in writing)


Hey Dan, did I ever get around to explaining the old pro fisho trick for getting bucket loads of flathead? Not sure if its illegal but has some similarities to what you are talking about.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

DiveYak said:


> I've read some people are using a pick with chain (2m) attached...
> 
> Is that a better solution to the dumbell?


The reason for the chain is to get the pick to drag horizontally along the bottom, rather than up and down, so it will hopefully grab in soft substrate (sand or mud). A pick will definately hold you stationary much better than a dumbell, but is also a lot more likely to become irretrievably snagged in reef :x

I reckon a good solution is one of those reef anchors with the bendable prongs (Red just gave me his spare, cheers mate!  ) - so it will lodge in reef, but pressure will bend the prongs out and free it again. Should also hold in sand or mud, but may need a length of chain to hold well. If you decide to go the chain option, cover the chain in some (reasonably) tight-fitting plastic hose - dampens down the noise of the links banging together, or against the hull :wink:


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

Grant - my first anchor was a filled water bottle (5 litres)....

Next anchore was a filled water bottle (5 litres) - this time with cement!! Still didn't work... only managed to screw my back. Preferably the anchor needs to be a shape that will grip.


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks Jason.....haven't used from the 'diveyak' as yet but will need to when I actually go for a dive. Been in boats my whole life but the talk of damage to the sea floor etc is worthy of consideration. A pick of a few tons doesn't discriminate but now from the yak I want to reduce any negative influence when I can..


----------

